# Error mesage on install



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Trying to install Windows 8 $40 package downloaded from M/S to upgrade Windows 7 Home premium 64 bit . . When I insert the DVD and run the setup.exe I get a error:



> Use the other disc that says 64 bit. When you insert it, setup will start automatically


Anyone know what it is telling me?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

May have figured it out . . looks like I downloaded on a 32 bit system so it downloaded the 32 bit version of Win 8 ( which I did not know existed ) . . downloading the 64 bit version now ( I hope )


----------



## linktopower (Aug 4, 2011)

As far as I know the only way for you to get a 64 Bit Windows 8, You have to download it on a 64 bit Windows.
If you download it on a 32 bit system you'll get a Windows 8 32bit. 

Its actually a smart way where people that don't know a computer that much won't mess up and get the wrong version.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That turned out to be the case . .


----------

